# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  وصفات سريعة التحضير لطالبات العلم [ متجدد ]

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخواتي طريق طلب العلم لابد من مراعاة المسؤوليات والوقت فهنا علينا الثبات ورفع الهمة ، فطالبة العلم تساعد والدتها في أعمال المنزل وقد تكون زوجة وأم فلابد لها من ترتيب الأهم فالأهم ، فعلينا قتل مضيعات الوقت ككثرة النوم , وكثرة الطعام والشراب و كثرة الكلام على غير فائدة ، وكذلك وسائل اللهو ... ، فكما نعلم توجد هناك مهام وأعمال يمكن انجازاها مع سماع شريط علمي بشكل سريع لمعرفة محتواه ومن ثم سماعه في المرات القادمة بتركيز أكثر، ويشتد الحرص على الوقت في رمضان ، فرمضان كما وصفه الله تعالى أياما معدودات فهي أيام فاضلة ولكنها سريعة الرحيل ، والعلم أرشدنا إلى الإحسان في العمل قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء) قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : " وهذا الحديث يدل على وجوب الإحسان في كل شيء من الأعمال ، لكن إحسان كل شيء بحسبه ، فالإحسان في الإتيان بالواجبات الظاهرة والباطنة : الإتيان بها على وجه كمال واجباتها ، فهذا القدر من الإحسان فيها واجب ، وأما الإحسان فيها بإكمال مستحباتها فليس بواجب والإحسان في ترك الحرمات : الانتهاء عنها ، وترك ظاهرها وباطنها ، كما قال تعالى : { وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه }. فهذا القدر من الإحسان فيها واجب.. ".، فرأيت من المناسب ذكر وصفات طبخ سريعة التحضير لطالبات العلم للحفاظ على الوقت بشرط : أن يكون سريع التحضير ، و طعام صحي ولذيذ المذاق . 

والحمدلله فنحن نسوة لدينا منتدى خاص بنا كطالبات علم ونحن أعلم بمتطلباتنا ...

فارجوا من أخواتي المشاركة – أي المساعدة - في ذكر هذه الأطباق السريعة* 
.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*المقادير :

2 بطاطس حجم متوسط يقشر ويقطع حلقات .
1 باذنجان حجم كبير يقطع حلقات .
بروكلي حسب الرغبة.
1 جزر متوسط الحجم مبشورة .
مكعرونية السباغتي كمية قليلة .
1 كوب كريمة سائلة قليلة الدسم
علبة صغيرة جبن شيدر قليل الدسم

الطريقة:

(1) نسلق البطاطس والبروكلي ثم نسلق المعكرونة .

(2) نشوي حلقات الباذنجان بالفرن من الجهتين.

(3) تخلط البطاطس + الباذنجان + البركلي + المعكرونة ونضيف عليها الجزر المبشور .

(4)توضع خلطة الخضروات مع المعكرونة في صينية الفرن وتوضع عليها الكريمة ويرش فوقها الجبن المبشور .

(5) تدخل الفرن على حرارة180 لمدة ربع ساعة تحت وبعد ذلك تغلق الشعلة السفلية وتفتح الشعلة الفوقية عشر دقايق .
*

بالهـــــــــــ  ـناء . . .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*حلا النسكافيه

المــــــــــــ  ـــــقادير :

بسكويت شاي
قليل من النسكافيه
علبة قشطة
ثلاث ملاعق حليب بودرة
ثلاث ملاعق سكر

الطريقة :

- يوضع البسكويت في الصينية .
- نضع قليل من النسكافيه في كأس ماء قليل ثم يصب فوق البسكويت .
- تخلط القشطة والحليب والسكر مع بعض ثم يوضع فوق البسكويت ثم يرش عليه الشوكولاته.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أنصح بشراء ملف ذو أوراق شفافة وتضعين فيه الوصفات التي قمت بتسجيلها واختيارها ، وسبب ذلك أن هذا الملف يحفظ الأوراق من ملامسة قطرات ماء وغيره التي قد تتلف الأوراق ان دخل المطبخ ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

الدجاج بالسبانخ والمشروم والبشاميل 

المقادير :

دجاج زنة كيلو منزوعة الجلد والعظم
1 كيس سبانخ مثلج
1 علبة مشروم
1 كأس جبن سائل
3 حبات بطاطس مقطعة مكعبات
بصلة مفرومة 
فلفل أسود
كاري


الطريقة :

1) يقطع الدجاج إلى شرائح وتحمر مع بصلة مفرومة مع فلفل أسود وملعقة متوسطة كاري ثم نضع البطاطس وتحمس جيدا ثم نضع السبانخ والمشروم والملح .

2) نضع الخليط في إناء بايركس ويخلط معه الجبن السائل .

3) يصب عليه البشاميل ويدخل الفرن حتى ينضج .



==============================  =========================

**

سلطة الجرجير بالبطاط


المقادير :

بطاطة واحدة مقطعة مكعبات ومقلية .
شدة جرجير مقطع شرائح .
10 ورقات خس مقطع شرائح 
الصلصة :
روب
2 ملعقة مايونيز
ملعقة هردة 
حبة ثوم
ذرة فلفل أسود
نصف ملعقة سماق
ليمونة 
ملح


الطريقة :

1) يخلط كل من البطاط والخس والجرجير .
2) تخلط مقادير الصلصة مع بعض ثم توضع على السلطة .
3) يزين الطبق بالخبز المقلي .




==============================  =========================



**سلطة المعكرونة


المقادير :

فلفل بارد ملون ومقطع 
نوعين من المعكرونة مسلوقه بماء وملح وقليل من الزيت كل نوع نصف كيس فقط .
كأس ذرة
3 حبات خيار مقطع شرائح مخلل 
3 حبات جزر مبشورة
الصلصة :
علبة روب
2 ملعقة مايونيز 
2 ملعقة كاتشب
1 ملعقة خردل
قليل من الزيتون
قليل من الملح



الطريقة :

1) تخلط مقادير السلطة مع بعض .
2) تخلط مقادير الصلصة مع بعض ثم تخلط مع السلطة وتقدم .



==============================  =======================



**الرز مع التونة

المقادير :

علبة تونه 
حبة بصل كبيرة مقطعه قطع صغيرة 
حبة طماطم صغيرة مقطعه قطع صغيرة 
فلفل رومي مقطع قطع صغيرة 
ملعقه صلصه طماطم 
حبة ماجي او ملعقه صغيرة ملح 
ملعقه صغيرة بهارات مشكله 
ملعقه كبيرة زيت نباتي 
كوب ونص رز 


الطريقه :

1) ينقع الرز في ماء .

2) يوضع البصل في الزيت الى ان يتحمر.

3) ثم نضع الطماطم والفلفل البارد لمده دقيقتين ونضيف البهارات ومعجون الطماطم(صلصه الطماطم)والماجي ثم بعد ذلك نضيف التونه ونخلط المكونات مع بعض، ونتركة على نار هاديه لمده 10 دقايق ونطفي النار.

4) نسلق الرز في ماء مغلي مع ملعقه كبيرة زيت وملعقه صغيرة ملح .

5) نحضر صحن التقديم ونضع فيه الرز والخلطة توزع فوق الرز .



==============================  =======================



كيك الهيل



4 بيض
2 كأس طحين
ملعقة شاي وسط هيل ناعم
4 ملعقة طعام حليب بودر 
2 ملعقة طعام ممسوحة بيكنغ باودر
ذرة ملح
قليل من الزعفران
ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا 
ثلث الكأس من زيت الذرة
كأس ماء
كأس سكر ناعم 



==============================  =====================



كفتة البطاط


المقادير:

كيلو بطاط
ربع كأس طحين نخي
1 طماطة متوسطة مفرومة
ضمة بقدونس مفروم ناعم
نصف ملعقة صغيرة كمون ناعم
ملح
فلفل أسود
عصير ليمون
نصف كأس بصل مفروم ناعم
3 ملاعق كبيرة بقصمات
بيضة مخفوقة
1 ملعقة كبيرة بودر كاري


الطريقة :

1) تسلق البطاط جيدا ثم تقشر وتهرس حتى تصبح لينة ثم تضاف المقادير السابقة وتعجن باليد .
2) تشكل على شكل أقراص وترص في صينية وتشوى في شواية الفرن 15 - 25 دقيقة مع مراعاة قلب الأقراص في منتصف مدة الشوي .



==============================  ===================



الدجاج مع الكريمة والتوست:

المقادير:

1دجاجة 900غرام - 
2 توست أبيض - 
2 حبة بصل - 
4 حبات جزر مبشور- 
علبة فطر شرائح - 
علبة ذرة - 
علبة كريمة - 
جبنة شيدر مبشورة - 
4ملاعق زيت . 


الطريقة:

- تسلق الدجاجة ثم يزال الجلد والعظم وتقطع لقطع صغيرة . 
- يقطع البصل لشرائح ويقلى ( يحمس ) بالزيت ثم يضاف الفطر والجزر المبشور والذرة و أخيرا الدجاج المقطع ثم يبهر ويملح حسب الرغبة. 
- تصف شرائح التوست في بايركس ( او صينية فرن ) طويلة الشكل ثم يوضع خليط الدجاج مع الخضار ثم طبقة توست ثانية . 
- تسكب الكريمة فوق التوست ثم ترش الجبنة وتدخل للفرن حتى تحمر.  



==============================  ======================



سلطة قيصر :


المقادير :

خس يقطع شرائح عريضة 
توست يقطع مكعبات وتحمص بالفرن
الصوص :
4 علب زبادي - عصير ليمون - القليل من الفلفل الأسود - ملح - القليل من الثوم المهروس - 4 ملاعق مايونيز .


الطريقة :

تخلط شرائح الخس مع الصوص ونضعها في طبق التقديم ثم نضع فوقها الخبز المحمص ...




*

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!

نفع الله بكِ
هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه, ولي عودة للمشاركة بإذن الله
أطعمكِ الله من ثمار الجنّة أختنا الفاضلة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ما شاء الله!
> 
> نفع الله بكِ
> هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه, ولي عودة للمشاركة بإذن الله
> أطعمكِ الله من ثمار الجنّة أختنا الفاضلة.


اللهم أمين أجمعين ... جزاك الله خيرا ...

ننتظر المشاركات  ... أين عضوات المنتدى !

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*إلى صاحبة المطبخ في رمضان 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ... وبعد

يا صاحبة المطبخ أهمس في أذنيك ... اسمعي :

أعرف أنك ستبذلين جهدك في المطبخ لتُري مهارتك في تنويع المأكولات ، ولا تلامي في هذا ، فهذا من الفطرة السليمة ، وهي عنوان أنوثتك 
لكن إياك أن تجعلي هذا هو همك الأول ، بل ارفعي من همتك ،واجعلي نيتك نية أرفع وأسمى ،تعرفين أنه من أفطر صائما فله أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئا 
فاجعليها نيتك ، واحتسبي وقتك الذي تقضينه في المطبخ لله فتأجري 

لك مني هدية برنامجا رائعا :

1- يبدأ عند النوم : بقراءة سبحان الله 33 مرة ، والحمد لله 33 مرة ، والله أكبر34 مرة كما الصحيحين أن فاطمة رضي الله عنها أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسأله خادما فقال ألا أخبرك ما هو خير لك منه تسبحين الله عند منامك ثلاثا وثلاثين وتحمدين الله ثلاثا وثلاثين وتكبرين الله أربعا وثلاثين "‏ 
يستفاد من الحديث الشريف أن من يقول هذا الذكر عند النوم يقوى على العمل في النهار 

2- السحور : وهو بركة ، إياك أن تغفلي عنه ، في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ، وفي مسند أحمد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إن الله تعالى وملائكته يصلون على المتسحرين "

3- صلاة الفجر في وقتها 

4- الجلوس في مصلاك حتى الشروق تقرأين القرآن ، وتسبحين الله وتذكرينه ... ثم صلي على الأقل ركعتين... قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : "من صلى الصبح في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين ، كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة"(أخرجه الطبراني)

5- الطبخ في الصباح الباكر أحسن من الطبخ في وقت الظهيرة فما فوق ، فهناك العديد من النساء ييبدأن من وقت الظهيرة ، وعند صلاة الظهر ، والعصر إما لا تصلي في الوقت ، وإما تجمعهما ، وإن تصليهما وبالها مشغول في طبخها ، فتصلي صلاة بلا خشوع ، والرواتب تتركها لضيق الوقت 
وبالعكس لو بدأت التحضير في الصباح الباكر يكون عندك متسع من الوقت ، وصلاتك بإذن الله لن يكون فيها تشويش الطبخ 

6- أوصيك بالقيلولة : وعلى الأرجح هي قبل الظهر بقليل ، ترتاحي فيها قليلا لتجمعي قوتك

7- الصلاة في وقتها ، ولا تنسي صلاة الرواتب 

8- الحمد لله أكملت طبيخك باكرا ، وتركت اللمسات الأخيرة من تزيين للمائدة ، والصحون قبل الأكل ، لا تنسي أن تغيري ملابسك قبل تزيين المائدة ، فأنت أحق بالتزيين ، خاصة إذا كنت ذات زوج ، وإياك أن تقابليه برائحة البصل والثوم والدهون 
فكما قلت لك باعتمادك على الطبخ في أول النهار يساعدك على اكتساب وقت إضافي فلا تهملي نفسك

9- عند الأذان لا تنسي الدعاء المأثور "ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله"(سنن أبي داود)

10- ولاتنسي ابدئي بما بدأ به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو قدوتنا كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يفطر على رطبات فإن لم يجد فعلى تمرات فإن لم يجد فعلى حسوات من ماء

11- صلي المغرب في وقته ولا تنسي راتبة المغرب 

12- ثم صلاة العشاء والتراويح

13- إن كان لك جهدا في الليل لقراءة القرآن فما شاء الله ،وإن كانت قوتك ضعيفة ، ولا تستطيعي أن تكثري فاقرئي ولو جزئا يسيرا ونامي ، لأنه لنفسك عليك حقا

وهذه بعض الوصايا لك أخيتي :

1- أقللي من المكوث في المطبخ ، وكوني رياضية خفيفة في الطبخ ،فرمضان شهر الصيام لا شهر الطعام

2- إياك والإسراف فى الطعام والشراب وقد نهينا عن ذلك قال الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف :"وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا" 

3- اجعلي طبخك فيه غذاء صحيا متكاملا ، فهذا يساعد على الطاعات

4- لا بأس بأن تذوقي الطعام للحاجة , ولكن لا تبتلعي شيئا منه, لا يفسد بذلك صومك .

5- استحضري النية في طبخك "من فطّر صائما كان له مثل أجر الصائم من غير أن ينقص من أجره شيئا"(الترمذي وغيره)

6- أكثري الذكر والتسبيح والاستغفار أثناء طبخك وليكن لسانكِ رطباً من ذكر الله عز وجل

7- استمعي للقرآن والمحاضرات عبر جهاز التسجيل.

8- أقللي من المصاريف المالية وكوني كيسة في التصرف بالأموال 

9- التزمي التجديد فى أصناف المأكولات والمشروبات وابتعدي عن الروتين 

10- احرصي على قراءة القرآن الكريم كل يوم خاصة في الليل فرمضان شهر القرآن

11- تفقدي الجيران في الأكل قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ليس المؤمن الذي يشبع وجاره جائع إلى جنبه" رواه البخاري في الأدب 

12- أطعمي المساكين واليتامى وعابري السبيل 

13- اعزمي الأهل والصالحين

14- صلي الرحم ، وجميل أن تأخذي شيئا طبختيه معك عند زيارتك ، أو تساعديهم في الطبخ

15- ادعي إلى الله ، تقربي إلى الله عز وجل في هذا الشهر العظيم بدعوة أقاربك وجيرانك وأحبابك عبر الكتاب والشريط والنصيحة والتوجيه. . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم . " من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله " . . رواه مسلم .

16- احذري مجالس اللغو ، واحفظي لسانك منالغيبة والنميمة وفاحش القول والزمي نفسك الكلام الطيب الجميل وليكن رطباً بذكر الله .

17- أكثري من الصدقة ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ".وذكر منهم"رجلاً تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه ". متفق عليه ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يا معشر النساء تصدقن،وأكثرن الاستغفار فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار"رواه مسلم 

18- نافسي في الخير ، وحاولي أن لا يسبقك في ذلك أحد ، قال تعالى :"وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون" في الخير والصالحات فالجنة درجات

19- كوني جوادة بالخير : في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس , وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل , وكان جبريل يلقاه كل ليلة في رمضان فيدارسه القرآن , فلرسول الله حين يلقاه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة

20-عجلي بالإفطار بعد غروب الشمس مباشرة لحديث سهل بن سعد – رضي الله عنه – عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر وأخروا السحور"رواه الشيخان 

21- وعند الإفطار لاتنسي الدعاء قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ثلاث دعوات مستجابات ، دعوة الصائم ودعوة المظلوم ودعوة ا لمسافر"

22- لا تكثري من الأكل , لأنه يثقل البدن ويدعو إلى التكاسل عن العبادة وصلاة التراويح وقيام الليل .

23- قومي الليل ، فرمضان شهر القيام : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " ، متفق عليه 

24- قللي من النوم فرمضان شهر ويمضي والمكثر من النوم مضيع لوقته ...وتذكري أن المنادي ينادي : "يا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي الشر اقصر"

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال , وأن يجعلنا من عتقائه من النار , وأن لا يجعل هذا العام آخر عهدنا برمضان.اللهم آمين 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .

وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

الأمة الفقيرة لعفو ربها أم الليث*

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/183.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
حليب الشوكولا بالآيس كريم:


المقادير :

كوب من الحليب البارد 
بودرة كاكاو 
آيس كريم فانيلا 
سكر حسب الرغبة


الطريقة: 

تخلط المقادير بالخلاط الكهربائي جيدا 
ويقدم باردا .



==============================  ==================== ===============



عصير الليمون والنعناع:


المقادير: :

ثلاث حبات ليمون 
ثلاث ورقات نعناع أخضر 
سكر حسب الرغبه
ملعقتين من الدريم ويب البودر 
ثلاث ملاعق قشطه 


الطريقة :: 

تخلط جميع المقادير وتصب في كاس .







منقول*

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ, وصفات سريعة تحتاج إليها كل طالبة علم سواء كانت متزوجة أم في بيت أهلها؛ فلا مناص من مساعدة الوالدة في المطبخ وبالأخص في شهر رمضان, بلغنا الله وإياكن..

بالنسبة لسلطة قيصر:



> *تخلط شرائح الخس مع الصوص ونضعها في طبق التقديم ثم نضع فوقها الخبز المحمص ...*


يرجى لفت الانتباه لوقت إضافة الخبز المحمص لا يكون إلا قبيل التقديم مباشرة؛ لأن إضافته قبلها بوقت طويل يؤدي إلى لين زائد وغير مستحب لقطع الخبز, والتي هي أساس سلطة قيصر.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بالنسبة لسلطة قيصر:
> 
> 
> يرجى لفت الانتباه لوقت إضافة الخبز المحمص لا يكون إلا قبيل التقديم مباشرة؛ لأن إضافته قبلها بوقت طويل يؤدي إلى لين زائد وغير مستحب لقطع الخبز, والتي هي أساس سلطة قيصر.


بارك الله فيك  .. فعلا لفته مهمه .. أحسنت أخيتي التوحيد

----------


## حكمة

كيف حال أهيل الألوكة الطيبين؟
أسعدكم الله وبارك الله فيكم
حياكِ الله الغالية أم علي وبارك الله فيكِ
على هذه المبادرة الطيبة
أحب أن أشارك معكم من مطبخي المتواضع بهذه المعجنات الخفيفة 
والتي تحضر مسبقا وتضع في الفريزر وتسخن عند التقديم 
فبذا نوفر الكثير من وقت الصائمة في نهار رمضان
نسأل الله أن يبلغنا رمضان ونحن في خير حال
آمين 


عجينة العشر دقائق العجيبة !!



سهلة التحضير والمكونات ، ومنها نستطيع أن نقدم أطباق عديدة من المعجنات كـــ :
السندوتشات ،وخلية النحل ، الكروسان ، الخبز الصامولي ، الخبز الإيطالي ، فطائر اللحمة .. والبيتزا ... إلخ 

إليكم مقادير الخطوة الأولى :



2كاسة دقيق (كأسة جبن الكرافت السائل)
2ملعقة أكل خميرة فورية 
فنحان قهوة تركي سكر
 2 ملاعق أكل حليب بودرة
ذرة ملح
2كأسة ماء فاترة أي بنفس درجة حرارة (الصنبور) 
تخلط المقادير السابقة معا وتترك مغطاءة لمدة عشر دقائق في درجة حرارة المطبخ الطبيعية ..





إليكم مقادير والخطوة الثانية :

نصف كأسة زيت ذرة
3 كأسات دقيق

سوف نجد العجينة وقد اختمرت وارتفعت هنا نضيف نصف كأسة زيت الذرة
و3 كأسات الدقيق ونعجن جيدا ..


 ويفضل أن تضرب العجينة جيدا على السطح ومن ثم تترك لترتاح دقائق



ومن ثم نباشر في تشكيل العجينة كما نحب ...


معلومات مفيدة :

-تدهن اليد بقليل من الزيت عن تشكيل العجينة منعا لألتصاقها 
-كما ترش العجينة والسطح بالدقيق عند فردها 
-تدهن صينية الفرن بالزيت ومن ثم ترش بالدقيق لمنع التصاق المعجنات فيها 
-يجب ترك مسافات بين حبات الفطائر عند رصها على الصينية لأنها تكبر عند الخبز
-مهم أن تترك الفطائر بعد تجهيزها على صينية الفرن لفترة زمنية قليلة حتى ترتاح قبل أن تخبز  :Smile: 
ولمعجنات رائعة كالذهب.. ندهن الوجة بقليل من حليب بودرة مذاب بالماء قبل أن نضعها في الفرن ...

صحة وعافية 





الخبز الصامولي الصغير



نفرد مقدرا من العجينة في حجم الكرة الصغيرة ومن ثم نلفها كما هو واضح في الصورة 



ثم نرصها في الصينية 



وندخلها في فرن حار
ومن ثم وعند الاستواء نعرضها أقل من دقيقة على الشعلة العلوية للفرن 




صحة وعافية




الخبز الإيطالي (سندوتشات الجبنة )



نفرد العجينة ونمدها في صينية الفرن كما هو واضح في الصورة
ونرشها بقليل من الزعتر الناشف وحبة البركة وندهنها بقليل من سائل الحليب
نتركها دقائق 
وندخلها الفرن ومن ثم نعرضها للشعلة العلوية






ندهن كل قطعة من الخبز المستطيل بالماوينيز أو الزبذة ونضيف أوارق الخس وشرائح الطماطم وشرائج الجبنة المختارة 
(قشطوان ، جودا ) 
ومن ثم نغيطها بشريحة أخرى من  الخبز ونحمصها في (المحمصة اليدوية )___الكباسة__

صحة وعافية

يتبع مع  الفطائر  المتنوعة: 







أما الآن فقد قامت صلاة  العصر حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة جدة .. : )
لنا عودة لاحقا بإذن الله


فطائر أكواب الكيك بالحشوات المختلفة



من العجينة السابقة نحضر كرات صغيرة  نحشوها باللحم أو الدجاج مع الخضار أو الجبن مع الزعتر،،
ثم نغلقها تماما وذلك بتكويرها بين راحة اليدين 
ونضعها في صينية الكوب كيك ونتركها ترتاح 
ثم ندخلها الفرن ومن ثم نعرضها قليلا للشعلة العلوية 

** مهم **
-أن تدهن أكواب صينية الفرن جيدا وكذلك سطحها الخارجي كله 
حتى لا تلتصق العجينة بها عند ارتفاعها أثناء الخبز..
- يدهن الوجه بالحليب السائل ويزين بحبة البركة أو الشمر


صحة وعافية
_____


فطائر الكروسان



 من العجينة السابقة نفرد كمية بحجم الكرة الكبيرة على سطح نظيف مرشوش بالدقيق 
ثم نقوم بتقطيعها على شكل مثلثات 



نحشوها بالجبن ، الجبن والزعتر .....

ونضعها في الفرن بعد دهن الوجه بالحليب السائل ووضع حبة البركة ..





صحة وعافية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> معلومات مفيدة :
> 
> -تدهن اليد بقليل من الزيت عن تشكيل العجينة منعا لألتصاقها 
> -كما ترش العجينة والسطح بالدقيق عند فردها 
> -تدهن صينية الفرن بالزيت ومن ثم ترش بالدقيق لمنع التصاق المعجنات فيها 
> -يجب ترك مسافات بين حبات الفطائر عند رصها على الصينية لأنها تكبر عند الخبز
> -مهم أن تترك الفطائر بعد تجهيزها على صينية الفرن لفترة زمنية قليلة حتى ترتاح قبل أن تخبز 
> ولمعجنات رائعة كالذهب.. ندهن الوجة بقليل من حليب بودرة مذاب بالماء قبل أن نضعها في الفرن ...


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أخيتي حكمة .... نطمع في المزيد ....من وصفات .. ومن نصائح مفيدة ....

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ننتظر مشاركتك أخيتي طالبة فقه ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
سلطة الفاصولياء الحمراء والبيضاء



المقادير:

علبة فاصولياء حمراء
علبة فاصولياء بيضاء
3 حزم بصل أخضر
نصف باقة بقدونس
فنجان قهوة زيت زيتون
فنجان قهوة عصير ليمون
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح



الطريقة:

نصفي علبة الفاصولياء الحمراء والبيضاء من الماء، ونقطع حزمة بصل أخضر ونصف باقة بقدونس ونضيفهما إلى السلطة، نخلط زيت الزيتون وعصير الليمون والملح ثم نضيف الصلصة إلى السلطة.







منقول*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أحب أن أشارك معكم من مطبخي المتواضع بهذه المعجنات الخفيفة 
> والتي تحضر مسبقا وتضع في الفريزر وتسخن عند التقديم 
> فبذا نوفر الكثير من وقت الصائمة في نهار رمضان
> نسأل الله أن يبلغنا رمضان ونحن في خير حال
> آمين


أحسن الله إليكِ حكمة وبارك فيكِ وسلّم يديكِ 
هذه العجينة بالفعل رائعة وتختصر الكثير من وقت المطبخ وتصلح لإعداد الكثير من الوصفات المتنوعة والتي تناسب وجبة السحور غالبًا, أكرمكِ الله بكل خير أختنا المفضال.

ومما أذكر به أخواتي قبيل دخول شهر رمضان, أن تقوم بإعداد بعض الأطعمة التي تستغرق الكثير من الوقت كالسمبوسة ويكون إعدادها بحشوها بمختلف الحشوات على حسب ما يفضل أهل البيت, ثم تُخزن في علب الطعام وتوضع في الفريزر للشهر كامل, وقبيل القلي أو الخبز في الفرن بنصف ساعة يتم إخراجها وتكون كأنها طازجة.

أيضًا كانت بعض الأخوات قد نصحتني بتقطيع كمية كبيرة من البصل وتقليبه على النار لمدة دقيقتين ثم يُخزن في الفريزر أيضًا ويُخرج منه على قدر الحاجة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

كنت وضعت بعض المشاركات في موضوع مشابه في ملتقى أهل الحديث لكنه لا يفتح معي الآن وذهني غير صافي لتذكرها وكتابتها فيا حبذا لو تتطوع أخت بنقلها هنا للإفادة
وهذا نشرته أخت في موقع آخر



> نصائح عند إعداد وتجميد الأطعمة :
> - يجب تفريز الكمية المناسبة ليوم واحد في علبة محكمة الإغلاق .
> - تفريز أعداد متساوية من الأشياء التي تعد بالحبة، مثلا تفريز 10 حبات في الكيس ليسهل استخدام الكميات بحسب الحاجة. 
> - يجب وضع ورقة لاصقة على كل كيس فيه اسم الصنف المفرز وتاريخ تفريزه .
> - البيتزا تعجن وتخبز حتى تستوي تقريبا من غير وضع الجبنة على الوجه ثم تترك لتبرد ثم تلف وتجمد.
> -  عجينة البف بستري المربعات تحشى بجبنة كيري أو لحم مفروم وتطوى على شكل  مثلثات وتصف في صينية مرشوشة بدقيق وتجمد لمدة ساعة ثم تصف في بلاستيك محكم  الإغلاق وتجمد , وعند الحاجة تخرج من الفريزر وتصف في صينية وتترك لمدة  نصف ساعه حتى تسخن ثم تدخل فرن حار حتى تستوي وتحمر من أعلى .
> -اطحني كمية من بسكويت الشاهي وضعيه في علبه محكمة الإغلاق وجمديه في الفريزر لاستخدامه في صنع الحلويات .
> -قطعي  كمية من الخبز العربي واقليه بالزيت وصفيه ثم اتركيه حتى يبرد ثم ضعيه في  علبه محكمة الإغلاق وجمديه في الفريزر لاستخدامه مع السلطات والفتة .
> -اطبخي كمية من اللحم المفروم ثم قسميه في اكياس وجمديه لحين الحاجة
> ...

----------


## همّة

تبارك الله .. موضوع جدا قيّم .. 
كتب الله لك واسع فضله .. 

( تورتيلا السبانخ ) .. ~
يقطع البصل شرائح رقيقة..
وتقطع السبانخ كذلك شرائح طولية "وينبغي الإكثار منها لأنها ستبدو أقل بعد الطهي"..
ويقطع الباذنجان مكعبات متوسطة الحجم..
أولاً :يشوح البصل في ملعقة من زيت الزيتون..
ثم يضاف إليه مكعب ماجي..
وقليل من الملح الناعم..
وثلاث ملاعق تقريبا من دبس الرمان.
ثم إذا ذبل البصل تضاف إليه السبانخ وتقلب حتى تذبل ويضاف حسب الرغبة الدبس
ثم يضاف إليها الباذنجان المقلي أو المسلوق في الماء والزيت "عافية" حسب رغبتكم عنوناتي ويسلق لمدة ماتزيد عن 10 د لما بنضج
ثم تقلب قليلا حتى تمتزج المقادير ببعضها
ولابد من ذبول السبانخ للحصول على نكهة أفضل
ثم نسكب الماء الزائد من القدر "تقريبا كل الماء" لأننا لسنا بحاجته
ثم نحضر خبز التورتيلا بالزعتر..
ويدهن بكاملة بالجبن السائل ثم تضاف الحشوة وفوقها ملعق جبن الشيدر المبشور بشكل متساوي طوليا..
وتلف بشكل اسطواني .. ثم نضعها في آلة تحميص الخبز على دفعات.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكن الله خيرا ...

----------


## لجين الندى

بورك في الجميع 
لكن .. يااااااااااااا أم علي أعترض على العنوان .. هذه ليست سريعة التحضير .. : )
سريعة التحضير تعني قطعة من الخبز نضع بداخلها جبن ثم نأكلها ... : )

----------


## لجين الندى

اللقيمات 
المقادير :
كأس دقيق - 3 ملاعق حليب - كأس الا ربع ماء 
ربع فنجان زيت - ملعقة صغيرة خميرة - ملعقة صغيرة بكنج بودر
سكر - ملح 
مقادير الشيرة ( القطر ) : 
كأس سكر - كأس ماء - قليل فانيليا

الطريقة :
1- تخلط جميع المقادير مع بعضها .
2-تغطى و تترك من ساعة الا ربع الى ساعة .
3- تفتح النار على الزيت على درجة متوسطة حتى يسخن .
4- نخفض النار على أخفض درجة، ثم نبدأ نقطع من العجين بالملعقة ونلقمها في الزيت .
5- يكون معنا صحن صغير فيه زيت كلما لقمنا نغمس الملعقة في الزيت .
6- نفعل ذلك دون تحريك حتى تمتلئ المقلاة ثم ترفع النار ونحرك بلطف حتى تستوي وتأخذ اللون الذهبي .
7- ثم تخفض النار وتوضع على المنخل ونفعل نفس الطريقة مع الدفعة الثانية .
8- توضع في الشيرة -مع مراعاة أن تكون الشيرة باردة واللقيمات ساخنة - وتقدم بالهناء والعافية .



ملاحظة : نسيت أن أصورها من مطبخي ولذلك أخذت الصورة من النت .. : )

----------


## أم كريم

مقرونة بيضاء
رطل مقرونة
علبة تن (أو إذا أردت لحم دجاج مسلوق)
جبن مرحي
كريمة طازجة
ملح
إذا أردت أيضا زيتون مقطع ,بيض مسلوق مهروش, فطر...

تسلقين المقرونة و تخلطي كل المكونات...لذيذة و صحة و عافية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بورك في الجميع 
> لكن .. يااااااااااااا أم علي أعترض على العنوان .. هذه ليست سريعة التحضير .. : )
> سريعة التحضير تعني قطعة من الخبز نضع بداخلها جبن ثم نأكلها ... : )



أضحك الله سنك لجين الندى .. أخشى أن وضع الجبن يحتاج وقتا، فلتأكل قطعة الخبز لوحدها اسرع !!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> مقرونة بيضاء
> رطل مقرونة
> علبة تن (أو إذا أردت لحم دجاج مسلوق)
> جبن مرحي
> كريمة طازجة
> ملح
> إذا أردت أيضا زيتون مقطع ,بيض مسلوق مهروش, فطر...
> 
> تسلقين المقرونة و تخلطي كل المكونات...لذيذة و صحة و عافية


أخيتي أم كريم بارك الله فيك ...
ما المقصود بعلبة تن ؟  وجبن مرحي ؟
وهل المقرونة هي المعكرونة أم ماذا ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بورك في الجميع 
> لكن .. يااااااااااااا أم علي أعترض على العنوان .. هذه ليست سريعة التحضير .. : )
> سريعة التحضير تعني قطعة من الخبز نضع بداخلها جبن ثم نأكلها ... : )


: )
وهل سيقبل أهل البيت بذلك؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أخيتي أم كريم بارك الله فيك ...
> ما المقصود بعلبة تن ؟  وجبن مرحي ؟
> وهل المقرونة هي المعكرونة أم ماذا ؟


التن هي التونة المعلبة, والجبن المرحي هو جبن يسيح مع الحرارة أو يذوب فيصبح وكأنه سائلا.
والمقرونة هي المعكرونة كما توقعتِ : )

----------


## أم كريم

> التن هي التونة المعلبة, والجبن المرحي هو جبن يسيح مع الحرارة أو يذوب فيصبح وكأنه سائلا.
> والمقرونة هي المعكرونة كما توقعتِ : )


تمام أحسنت أختي -إبتسامة-

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكن الله خيرا أختاي التوحيد وأم كريم ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
سلطة الروب بالمايونيز :*



*المقادير :*

*بطاطا*
*باذنجان*
*جزر*
*سماق*
*1 روب*
*ملغقة واحده مايونيز*
*ربع عصير ليمون*
*ملعقة ثوم*
*خبز محمص*


*الطريقة :*

*- يقلى كل من البطاطا والباذنجان والجزر .*

*- يخلط الروب وعصي الليمون والثوم والمايونيز مع سماق.*

*- تخلط معا المقادير السابقة ويضاف إليها الخبز المحمص بالفرن .*

----------


## أم كريم

مرقة زعراء (أي صفراء)
لحم دجاج
بطاطا
فلفل أخضر
كركم
زيت , ملح ,فلفل أسود , ثوم ,ماء

أضعها كلها كالعادة في طنجرة الضغط (ربح الوقت و الطاقة) إلا الفلفل أضعه في الأخير ليعطي نكهته
يمكن تزيينها بالبقدونس و يعطي نكهة طيبة أيضا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

صينية الدجاج والمشروم بالكريمة :


المقادير :

3 صدور دجاج مقطعة قطع صغيرة

1 علبة مشروم مقطع شرائح

1 طماطم مقطع مربعات صغيرة

1 فلفل رومي مقطع قطع صغيرة 

1 بصل متوسط مقطع شرائح رفيعه 

1 بطاط مقطع شرائح يسلق قليلا ويقلى 

ملح 

فلفل أسود

1 ملعقة صغيرة كاري 

ثوم مدقوق ناعم

مكعب ماجي

مقادير الكريمة : كريمة الخفق و 4 حبات جبن كيري و نصف علبة قشطة 




الطريقة :

- يحمر البصل والثوم ثم يضاف المشروم والطماطم والفلفل الرومي البارد ويقلب جيدا ثم يضاف الدجاج ثم الكاري والفلفل الأسود والماجي .

- ثم نضع حلقات البطاط في قاع صينية البايركس ثم فوقها نضع المكونات .

- ثم بعد ذلك نخلط مقادير الكريمة في الخلاط ويصب فوق صينية البايركس .

- ثم يوضع في الفرن حتى يتحمر الوجه .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

كـيكـة التـمر :*



*المقادير :*

*2 كأس طحين ابيض*
*كأس تمر*
*1 كأس حليب بودر*
*2 بيض*
*2 ملعقة بيكنج باودر*
*نصف ملعقة شاي فانيليا*
*1 كأس سكر*
*1 كأس ماء*


*الطريقة :*

*تخلط المقادير معا ثم تدخل الفرن درجة الحرارة 180 لمدة 45 دقيقة .*

----------


## أم كريم

رفيسة بالتمر (حلا بالتمر لفطور الصباح أو السحور...)
الطريقة الأولى (المقادير لشخص أو شخصين)
 3 ملاعق كبيرة طحين
 1 ملعقة كبيرة زبدة
 5 تمر مقطع
 فنجان حليب أو ماء أو الإثنين
 للزينة كريمة (باتيسيار أو شانتيي...) 

تضعين الزبدة في المقلاة على النار ثم تضيفين كل المكونات و تحركين جيدا كأنك تقطعين لأنها ستتكون عجينة بسرعة إلى أن تستوي
التقديم: وزعيها في قوالب (كأس...) و ستأخذ ذلك الشكل ثم صبي عليها الكريمة
أترككن مع الصور إن ظهرت!!! -إبتسامة-








 


crème patissière



الطريقة الثانية (أسهل)
خبز فطائر مقطع قطع صغيرة 
زبدة مذوبة
حليب
تمر
تخلطين كل المكونات فقط ههه لذيذة جربنها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ،، أم كريم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فلفل الباذنجان 



*- بعد تقطيع الباذنجان مكعبات يقلى بالزيت .*

*- نقطع البصل مكعبات ويحمس بالزيت إلى أن يصبح لونه أصفر ثم يضاف الثوم والفلفل الأخضر الحار .*

*- ونضع الثوم مع معجون الطماط والبهار والماء ونجعله يطبخ إلى أن يصبح دقوس ثقيل .*


*- بعد ذلك كله ، نضع الباذنجان المقلي مع حمسة البصل السابقة ثم يصب عليها الدقوس الثقيل ونجعله على نار هادئة وإناء مغلق وفي الآخر نضيف الكزبرة الخضراء المفرومة .*

----------


## مروة عاشور

مكعبات الدجاج بالكاري
لا تستغرق هذه الوصفة سوى نصف ساعة إلى أربعين دقيقة, ولا يُستخدم فيها الكثير من القدور أو الأواني.

المقادير: 
صدور دجاج مقطعة إلى مكعبات متوسطة الحجم - كوب وربع من الحليب - ملعقة طحين - بصلة مفرومة - ملعقة من الزبد - بهارات "ملح, فلفل أسود, كاري, بهارات لحم"

الطريقة: 
1) يحمس البصل في الزبد, أو الزيت لمدة دقيقتين.
2) تُضاف مكعبات الدجاج إلى البصل, ويمكن إضافة بعض الفطر الشرائح وتقلب لمدة خمس دقائق.
3) يضاف كوب الحليب ويترك ليغلي لمدة عشر دقائق أو ربع ساعة ثم تُضاف البهارات.
4) يمزج الطحين في بقية الحليب جيدًا ويُضاف إلى القدر.
5) يترك ليغلظ قوامه "خمس دقائق".
يُقدم مع أرز أبيض أو أي أنواع الأرز على حسب الرغبة, وتُزين بالبقدونس.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما رأيك لو استبدلنا الحليب والطحين بالكريمة ، أليست أطعم ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما رأيك لو استبدلنا الحليب والطحين بالكريمة ، أليست أطعم ؟


أحسن الله إليكِ, هي كذلك في الأصل, لكني استبدلتها بالحليب مع ملعقة الطحين كنوع من تقليل نسبة الدسم والسبب الآخر, أن كريمة الطبخ غير متوفرة في بعض الأماكن.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الصحة والرشاقة علينا المحافظة عليهما ، جزاك الله خيرا على البدائل .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا .. اللهم بلغنا رمضان ووفقنا فيه لصالح الأعمال ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**مجبوس دجاج كويتي* *

**المقادير:
**
1 دجاجة مقطعة نصفين ومغسولة
1 بصلة متوسطة تقطع مكعبات
واحد ونصف كوب أرز - هندي - يغسل وينقع
5 مسمار حب
4 هيل حب
عود دارسين كبير
ورق غار
قطعة زنجبيل صغيرة مقطعة 
1 ملعقة فلفل أسود
ملح 
قليل من الزعفران وماء الورد


الطريقة 
**- يحمس البصل مع زيت الذرة ثم نضع البهارات ثم نضع الدجاج ويغمر بالماء المغلي وتطبخ لمدة نصف ساعة تقريبا.
- ثم نخرج الدجاج والبهارات الحب من الماء .
- ثم نضيف مقدار من الماء الكافي للأرز مرة ثانية في القدر مع إضافة القليل من الزيت ونتركه يطبخ .
- ثم يصب عليه الزعفران المنقع بماء الورد .
- لقلي الدجاج : يرش عليه : - 1 ملعقة شاي الدارسين - وفلفل أسود - وقليل من الكزبرة البودرة ( اختياري ) ومن ثم يقلى الدجاج .
**

 الدقوس الكويتي  :

4 حبات طماطم بالخلاطة
1  معجون طماط
3 فص ثوم يدق 
1 ملعقة كزبرة ناعمه 
 زيت ذره 
1 ونص ملعقة ملح
يطبخ الطماط مع الزيت والكزبره والملح ثم يضاف الثوم والمعجون إلى أن يتسبك قليلا 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

مرق القرع

المقـادير:

3 ملاعق كبيرة من زيت الطهو 
بصلتان مفرومتان فرماً ناعم 
3 فصوص ثوم مسحوقة 
4/1 كوب من الكزبرة الطازجة المفرومة 
750 غرام من قطع لحم الغنم مع العظم 
ملعقة صغيرة من كلّ من: القرفة، الكمون، الكزبرة، الفلفل الأسود، الهال ومسحوق الكرك 
حبّتان متوسّطتا الحجم من الطماطم المقشّرة والمفرومة فرماً ناعماً 
ملعقة كبيرة من معجون الطماطم 
3 أكواب من الماء 
مكعّبان من مرقة الدجاج ماجي 
حبّة متوسّطة الحجم من البطاطا المقطّعة إلى مكعّبات كبيرة 
جزرة متوسطة مقطّعة إلى شرائح سميكة 
200 غرام من اليقطين (القرع) المقطّع إلى مكعّبات متوسّطة الحجم 
حبتان متوسّطتا الحجم من الكوسا المقطّعة إلى شرائح سميكة 
حبّة من الفليفلة الحلوة الخضراء المقطّعة إلى شرائح سميكة 


طريقة التحضير:


يُحمّى الزيت في قدر كبيرة، ثم يُضاف البصل المفروم ويُطهى على نار متوسّطة الحرارة لمدّة تتراوح بين 3 و4 دقائق. يُضاف الثوم المسحوق مع الكزبرة الطازجة المفرومة وشرائح لحم الغنم. تُضاف التوابل ويُطهى المزيج لمدّة تتراوح بين 4 و5 دقائق مع التحريك من حين إلى آخر. 

تُضاف الطماطم المفرومة مع معجون الطماطم والماء ومكعّبي مرقة الدجاج ماجي. تُغلى المكوّنات ثم تُغطى وتُترك على نار هادئة لمدّة ساعة كاملة أو حتّى يصبح اللحم شبه ناضج. 

تُضاف مكعّبات البطاطا مع شرائح الجزر ويُطهى المزيج لمدّة 10 دقائق إضافية. 
ثم تُضاف مكعّبات اليقطين (القرع) وشرائح الكوسا والفليفلة الحلوة الخضراء. 
يُطهى المرق لمدّة 10 دقائق أخرى أو حتّى ينضج اللحم واليقطين (القرع). 

تُقدّم مع الخبز العربي أو الأرزّ الأبيض المطبوخ. 






منقوول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

طريقة التوست بالخضار:

تنزعين الاطراف وتقومين بصف التوست 
وبعد ذلك يقطع الخيار على شكل نصف دائره رقيقه وجزر مبشور وخس 
وخلط كل من قشطة وجبن كرفت ومايونيز ويصب نصف الكمية على الخضار 
وبعد ذلك يغطى بطبقة من التوست ويصب باقي الخلطة عليها 
ويرش على الوجه جبن موتزريلا وثم ادخالها الفرن إلى أن يتحمر
[ويمكن استبدال الخضار بحمسة دجاج مع الخضار والمشروم]



وطريقة أخرى للتوست :

طبقة توست منزوعة الاطراف يرش عليها القليل من اللبن حتى لا يحترق بالفرن .
حمسة مكونة من جميع الخضار ( بطاط ، كوسا ، جزر ، فلفل بارد وحار حسب الرغبة ، زهرة ، ملفوف ) مع القليل من الزيت وماجي 
ثم طبقة توست أخرى فوقه 
كوب جبن كاسات مع ملعقتين مايونيز
يوضع بالفرن حتى يحمر من فوق




منقووول

----------


## طويلبة

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مااحوجنا لطرق سريعة التحضير لتوفير الوقت لي عودة للقراءة إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*دجاج بالقشطة والجبنة 
**
المقادير :
دجاجة مقطعة أثمان منزوع منها الجلد .
علبة قشطة 
3 حبات جبن كيري 
ملعقة أكل مايونيز
فنجان قهوة ماء
قليل من الملح
مكعب ماجي


الطريقة :
نضع في الخلاط : القشطة والجبنة والملح والماء ومكعب ماجي والمايونيز .
نضع الدجاج في الفرن ونضع عليها الخليط ويغلف بالقصدير 
يدخل الفرن لمدة ساعة إلى أن ينضج ثم نرفع القصدير ويحمر من فوق .



- منــــقول بتصرف بسيط -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كيك الحلاوة الطحينية والكاكاو
**
المقادير :
علبة كيك بالخليط الأصفر 
3 بيضات
علبة كريمة خفق 250 مل
ثلث كوب زيت 
نص كوب قطع الكاكاو
نص كوب إلى كوب من الرهش ( الحلاوة الطحينية )
الكراميل للتزيين

الطريقة :
تخلط جميعا بخلاط الكيك وفي النهاية نضيف قطع الكاكاو وتخلط باليد ، فإن كان الخليط ثقيلا نضيف القليل من الماء .
ثم يدخل الفرن إلى أن يستوي ، وعندما تبرد تقلب وتزين وبقطع الرهش والكراميل ، ويمكن إضافة التوفي.


*منقول بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

حمسة الباذنجان 
**

نقوم بقلي 3 حبات باذنجان حجم كبير حلقات مع نزع قشرالباذنجان ، ثم نضعه بمقلاة عميقه من دون إضافة الزيت ، نضيف فصي ثوم (مدقوق) ، وقليل من الملح ، وكزبرة خضراء مفرومة ، ثم نقوم بخلط دبس الرمان مع ليمون ثم يضاف فوق الحمسة ويخلط ونضيف الفلفل الحار ...




*
*حمسة البطاطس الهندية 
**

سلق البطاطس المكعبات ، ثم نقوم بحمس ثوم (مدقوق) ، وزنجبيل (مدقوق) ، وفلفل حار مفروم ، وكزبرة مفرومة ، وكاري بودرة، وقليل من معجون الطماطم ، 3 ملاعق عصير ليمون ، ونضع البطاطس على الحمسة مع الخلط ويهرس قليلا ونضيف الملح .









*منــــقول بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الـــكـريـب
المقادير :
كوبين حليب سائل 
بيضتين
ملعقتين طعام زيت
ملعقة شاي فانيلا سائلة
ملعقة شاي سكر
ملعقة شاي ملح
كوبين طحين


الطريقة :

نضع جميع المقادير في الخلاط ثم تصب بمقلاة تيفال مدهونة بقليل من الزيت أو الزبدة ويحمر قليلا من الجانبين ،، ونحشيهم بما نريد سواء حشوات مالحة أو حالي .








منــــــــــــق  ول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ربيان بالزبدة والسفن
**
المقادير:
زبدة
بصل
ثوم 
جزر
فلفل بارد
ربيان
فلفل أسود
بهار ربيان
ليمون
علبة سفن آب
صويا صوص


الطريقة:
يتم حمس البصل بالزبدة ثم يضاف الجزر والفلفل البارد المفرومين وننتظر إلى أن يذبلون قليلا نضيف الربيان المنظف والفلفل الأسود وبهار الربيان ومن ثم يضاف الثوم - المدقوق- وشرايح الليمون ، يقلب قليلا ونضيف السفن آب وصويا صوص والقليل من عصير الليمون ويغطى ويترك 10 -15 دقيقة، وأخيرا نضيف القليل من الشطة .
*







منـــقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
البطاطس مع البيض
المقادير:

بصل
زيت زيتون
بطاطس
مكعب خضار
فلفل أسود
ثوم
بيضتين
كريمة خفق سائلة
بقدونس
بابريكا مدخنة



الطريقة:

نحمس بصل مفروم بقليل من زيت الزيتون... ونضيف له بطاطس مسلوقة وحبة مكعب خضار وقليل من الثوم ... بصحن عميق نخفق بيضتين مع القليل من كريمة خفق سائلة وبقدونس وبابريكا مدخنة (اختياري) وفلفل أسود ونضع الخليط مع الحمسة ثم نضعها على الفرن الحار تقريبا 10-15 دقيقة.





*منــقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كبة الحمص
**
المقادير:

2 كوسة مبشورة
2 بصل مبشور
2 طماطم مبشور
شدة كرفس مفروم
شدة كراث مفروم
بيضة واحدة
فلفل أسود
كوب ونص طحين حمص - نخي-.
ملح
كركم


الطريقة:
تخلط جميعا وتحمربالزيت * 



منـقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *كيك الحلاوة الطحينية والكاكاو
> **
> المقادير :
> علبة كيك بالخليط الأصفر 
> 3 بيضات
> علبة كريمة خفق 250 مل
> ثلث كوب زيت 
> نص كوب قطع الكاكاو
> نص كوب إلى كوب من الرهش ( الحلاوة الطحينية )
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الوصفات كلها سهلة وشهية ، فأنا أحب التجديد في طرق الأطعمة والحلويات المختلفة ، وعندي شعار التجربة أم الإختراع... ابتسامة .
ولكن لأول مرة أسمع عن كيك بالحلاوة الطحينية فعلا كانت جديدة علي ولكن لابأس من التجربة ، فالحمد لله أنا بارعة ومتقنة لأنواع مختلفة من الكيك والتورتة .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

المايونيز
المقادير :
بيضة
نصف ملعقة سكر
نصف كوب زيت 
خل
ليمون 

الطريقة :يوضع البيض والسكر والليمون والخل في الخلاط وقليل من الزيت تدريجيا ثم تخلط جيداً وبعد كل خلط يضاف قليل من الزيت تدريجياً وحتى يصبح القوام المطلوب ..

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الكاتشب
المقادير :
800 جرام طماطم 
كأس طماطم معصورة
 ربع كوب خل تفاح
 نصف ملعقة خردل
 نصف ملعقة سكر بني
 نصف ملعقة بهارات
 نصف ملعقة بابريكا
 ثوم بودر
 ملح

الطريقة : 
توضع الطماطم مع كل المقادير في قدر على النار حتى الغليان ثم تغطى لمدة 40 دقيقة ثم تترك لتبرد وتفرم في الخلاط وتصفى جيدا وتكون جاهزة للتقديم .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الثومية
المقادير :
2 بطاطس مسلوقة 
ملعقة خل
3فصوص ثوم
نصف كوب ماء
ربع كوب زيت 
ملح

الطريقة :
بعد سلق البطاطس تهرس جيداً وتوضع مع باقي المقادير بالخلاط .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاك الله خيرا ، وصفات سهلة وتوفر الوقت والجهد .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وجزاكم مثله ،، نطمع لوصفات لذيذة ومتنوعة وسهله ولا تأخذ مزيدا من الوقت وخاصة مع قرب شهر رمضان، نسأل الله أن يبلغنا شهر رمضان  *

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *وجزاكم مثله ،، نطمع لوصفات لذيذة ومتنوعة وسهله ولا تأخذ مزيدا من الوقت وخاصة مع قرب شهر رمضان، نسأل الله أن يبلغنا شهر رمضان  *


آمين

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وصفة للدجاج الكنتاكي 
المقادير :
12 قطعة دجاج 
خل ، ملح ، فلفل أسود 
كوب دقيق 
ثوم بودر ، بصل بودر 
بابريكا ، كركم
كوب حليب ، بيضة 

الطريقة :
ينقع الدجاج في الملح والخل ويترك لمدة لا تقل عن 3 ساعات 
ثم يوضع الدقيق والملح والفلفل الأسود والثوم والبصل والبابريكا والكركم في كيس جاف ويخلطوا جيدا 
ثم يوضع الحليب والبيض في وعاء صغير نغمس الدجاج في البيض والحليب ثم نضع واحدة واحدة من الدجاج في الكيس مع رج الكيس جيدا مع كل قطعة حتى تتشرب الخليط وترص على صينية مسطحة وتغطى وتترك حتى تجف ثم تقلى في زيت ساخن وتقدم مع السلطة .
وبالهنا والعافية ...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

طريقة سريعة لحفظ الليمون 
تلف كل ليمونة في قطعة منديل لفاً جيداً وترص في علبة بلاستيك جافة وتغطى وتوضع بالثلاجة ، وبهذه الطريقة يظل الليمون مدة طويلة بنفس النضج عند الإستخدام .
واسأل مجرب ...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

إلى صاحبة المطبخ في رمضان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
    الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد       صلى الله عليه وسلم  ... وبعد
    يا صاحبة المطبخ أهمس في أذنيك ... اسمعي :
    أعرف أنك ستبذلين جهدك في المطبخ لتُري مهارتك في تنويع المأكولات ، ولا تلامي      في هذا ، فهذا من الفطرة السليمة ، وهي عنوان أنوثتك 
    لكن إياك أن تجعلي هذا هو همك الأول ، بل ارفعي من همتك ،واجعلي نيتك نية أرفع      وأسمى ،تعرفين أنه من أفطر صائما فله أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئا     
    فاجعليها نيتك ، واحتسبي وقتك الذي تقضينه في المطبخ لله فتأجري 
    لك مني هدية برنامجا رائعا :
    1- يبدأ عند النوم : بقراءة سبحان الله 33 مرة ، والحمد لله 33 مرة ، والله أكبر34 مرة كما الصحيحين أن فاطمة رضي الله عنها أتت النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم تسأله خادما فقال ألا أخبرك ما هو خير لك منه تسبحين الله عند منامك ثلاثا وثلاثين وتحمدين الله ثلاثا وثلاثين وتكبرين الله أربعا وثلاثين "‏ 
    يستفاد من الحديث الشريف أن من يقول هذا الذكر عند النوم يقوى على العمل في النهار 

    2- السحور : وهو بركة ، إياك أن تغفلي عنه ، في      الصحيحين عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم "تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ، وفي      مسند أحمد عنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إن الله تعالى وملائكته يصلون على      المتسحرين "

3- صلاة الفجر في وقتها 

    4- الجلوس في مصلاك حتى الشروق : تقرأين القرآن ،      وتسبحين الله وتذكرينه ... ثم صلي على الأقل ركعتين... قال عليه الصلاة والسلام      : "من صلى الصبح في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين ،      كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة"(أخرجه الطبراني)

    5- الطبخ في الصباح الباكر : أحسن من الطبخ في وقت      الظهيرة فما فوق ، فهناك العديد من النساء ييبدأن من وقت الظهيرة ، وعند صلاة      الظهر ، والعصر إما لا تصلي في الوقت ، وإما تجمعهما ، وإن تصليهما وبالها      مشغول في طبخها ، فتصلي صلاة بلا خشوع ، والرواتب تتركها لضيق الوقت 
    وبالعكس لو بدأت التحضير في الصباح الباكر يكون عندك متسع من الوقت ، وصلاتك      بإذن الله لن يكون فيها تشويش الطبخ 

    6- أوصيك بالقيلولة : وعلى الأرجح هي قبل الظهر      بقليل ، ترتاحي فيها قليلا لتجمعي قوتك

    7- الصلاة في وقتها : ولا تنسي صلاة الرواتب 

    8- الحمد لله أكملت طبيخك باكرا : وتركت اللمسات      الأخيرة من تزيين للمائدة ، والصحون قبل الأكل ، لا تنسي أن تغيري ملابسك قبل      تزيين المائدة ، فأنت أحق بالتزيين ، خاصة إذا كنت ذات زوج ، وإياك أن تقابليه      برائحة البصل والثوم والدهون 
    فكما قلت لك باعتمادك على الطبخ في أول النهار يساعدك على اكتساب وقت إضافي فلا      تهملي نفسك

9- عند الأذان لا تنسي الدعاء المأثور: "ذهب الظمأ      وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله"(سنن أبي داود)

    10- ولاتنسي ابدئي بما بدأ به نبينا  صلى      الله عليه وسلم : فهو قدوتنا كان  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يفطر على رطبات      فإن لم يجد فعلى تمرات فإن لم يجد فعلى حسوات من ماء

    11- صلي المغرب في وقته : ولا تنسي راتبة المغرب     

12- ثم صلاة العشاء والتراويح

13- إن كان لك جهدا في الليل لقراءة القرآن فما      شاء الله : وإن كانت قوتك ضعيفة ، ولا تستطيعي أن تكثري فاقرئي ولو جزئا يسيرا      ونامي ، لأنه لنفسك عليك حقا .
 
وهذه بعض الوصايا لك أخيتي :
    1- أقللي من المكوث في المطبخ ، وكوني رياضية      خفيفة في الطبخ ،فرمضان شهر الصيام لا شهر الطعام .

    2- إياك والإسراف فى الطعام والشراب وقد نهينا عن      ذلك قال الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف :"وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا " .

    3- اجعلي طبخك فيه غذاء صحيا متكاملا ، فهذا      يساعد على الطاعات .

    4- لا بأس بأن تذوقي الطعام للحاجة , ولكن لا      تبتلعي شيئا منه, لا يفسد بذلك صومك .

    5- استحضري النية في طبخك "من فطّر صائما كان له      مثل أجر الصائم من غير أن ينقص من أجره شيئا"(الترمذي وغيره) .

    6- أكثري الذكر والتسبيح والاستغفار أثناء طبخك      وليكن لسانكِ رطباً من ذكر الله عز وجل .

    7- استمعي للقرآن والمحاضرات عبر جهاز التسجيل.

    8- أقللي من المصاريف المالية وكوني كيسة في      التصرف بالأموال .

    9- التزمي التجديد فى أصناف المأكولات والمشروبات      وابتعدي عن الروتين .

    10- احرصي على قراءة القرآن الكريم كل يوم خاصة      في الليل فرمضان شهر القرآن .

    11- تفقدي الجيران في الأكل قال  صلى الله      عليه وسلم :"ليس المؤمن الذي يشبع وجاره جائع إلى جنبه" رواه البخاري في الأدب .

    12- أطعمي المساكين واليتامى وعابري السبيل .

    13- اعزمي الأهل والصالحين .

    14- صلي الرحم ، وجميل أن تأخذي شيئا طبختيه معك      عند زيارتك ، أو تساعديهم في الطبخ .

    15- ادعي إلى الله ، تقربي إلى الله عز وجل في      هذا الشهر العظيم بدعوة أقاربك وجيرانك وأحبابك عبر الكتاب والشريط والنصيحة      والتوجيه. . قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم . " من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله      " . . رواه مسلم .

    16- احذري مجالس اللغو ، واحفظي لسانك منالغيبة      والنميمة وفاحش القول والزمي نفسك الكلام الطيب الجميل وليكن رطباً بذكر الله .

    17- أكثري من الصدقة ، قال رسول الله  صلى      الله عليه وسلم  : " سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ".وذكر      منهم"رجلاً تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه ". متفق عليه ،      وقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم "يا معشر النساء تصدقن،وأكثرن      الاستغفار فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار"رواه مسلم 

    18- نافسي في الخير ، وحاولي أن لا يسبقك في ذلك      أحد ، قال تعالى :"وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون" في الخير والصالحات فالجنة      درجات .

    19- كوني جوادة بالخير : في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس      رضي الله عنهما قال : " كان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس , وكان      أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل , وكان جبريل يلقاه كل ليلة في رمضان      فيدارسه القرآن , فلرسول الله حين يلقاه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة " .

    20-عجلي بالإفطار بعد غروب الشمس مباشرة لحديث      سهل بن سعد – رضي الله عنه – عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"لا يزال      الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر وأخروا السحور"رواه الشيخان .

    21- وعند الإفطار لاتنسي الدعاء قال عليه الصلاة      والسلام : ثلاث دعوات مستجابات ، دعوة الصائم ودعوة المظلوم ودعوة ا لمسافر" .

    22- لا تكثري من الأكل , لأنه يثقل البدن ويدعو      إلى التكاسل عن العبادة وصلاة التراويح وقيام الليل .

    23- قومي الليل ، فرمضان شهر القيام : قال النبي       صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه      " ، متفق عليه .

    24- قللي من النوم فرمضان شهر ويمضي والمكثر من      النوم مضيع لوقته ...وتذكري أن المنادي ينادي : "يا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي      الشر اقصر" .

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ,      وأن يجعلنا من عتقائه من النار , وأن لا يجعل هذا العام آخر عهدنا برمضان.اللهم      آمين 
    وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .
    وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/183.htm

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وهذه بعض التجارب الشخصية لعلها تفيد في تحضير مكونات الأكل وتخزينها قبل رمضان بفترة اختصارا للوقت .
مثل فرم كمية كبيرة من الثوم والبصل وتخزينهم
وكذلك تخزين كمية من الطماطم بما أنها تعتبر عمود الأكل وذلك بطريق سهلة ومتميزة في الطعم واللون وذلك كالآتي :
تغسل الطماطم جيدا ويفضل أن تكون كمية لابأس بها للتخزين ، ثم تصفى وتوضع في قدر كبير بدون ماء وتغطى على نار هادئة حتى تخرج كل الماء الأصفر الذي بداخلها وتنزع عنها قشرتها بسهولة ، فهكذا نضجت ثم تصفى وتترك لتبرد ثم تفرم جيدا في الخلاط وتصفى من البذر والقشر ، وتقسم في أكياس بكميات حسب الرغبة والإستخدام وتوضع في الفريزر ، وبهذه الطريقة تظل بالسنة بنفس الطعم واللون المميز للطماطم  .   
تخزين كميات من المعجنات والخبز مثل ( السمبوسة وشرائح الجلاش والفطائر ) .
احضار كميات من الخضار  وتقطيعها وتعبئتها في اكياس وتخزينها ، ( مثل البسلة والجزر والبامية وورق العنب ) .
وغيرها الكثير مما أقوم به عادة على مدار السنة فأجد نفسي أتعب يومين كل  شهر أو أكثر ثم أرتاح وأوفر الوقت باقي هذه الفترة حتى ينتهي الخزين وأبدأ من  جديد ،         
وحتى لا يكون في هذا اليوم الذي تقومين فيه بهذه الأعمال يمضي الوقت من دون فائدة  قومي بسماع لبعض الدروس العلمية أو المحاضرات الوعظية ، أو مراجعة وردك من القرآن  ، حتى لا يذهب الوقت هدراً  وبهذا نكون جمعنا بين أمرين بين طلب العلم وبين الإبداع في المطبخ .
وكل ذلك مع تجديد النية لله تعالى حتى تصبح العادة عبادة .
... فاللهم بلغنا رمضان ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أسأل الله أن يبلغنا وإياكِ شهر رمضان، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> أسأل الله أن يبلغنا وإياكِ شهر رمضان، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


آمين ... وفيك بارك الله أختي الحبيبة الغالية أم علي ، ونفعنا وإياك بما علمنا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كفتة بالكريمة والشبنت*


*المقادير*

*كرتون كفتة** ساديا او امريكانا*  * سواء* *دجاج أو لحم*
*4* * بصل كبار شرايح*
*3* *فلفل اخضر شرايح*
*كرنب شرايح*
*علبة مشروم مقطع*
*شدة شبنت*

*الصلصة:*
*-----*
*علبة كريمة حمراء*
*جبن كرافت صغير*
*4* *ملاعق قيمر* 
*(يخلط بالخلاط)*





*الطريقة:*

*1- تحمس بالترتيب**:-*
*البصل*
*المشروم*
*الفلفل الاخضر*
*الكرنب*
*تضعين عليهم ملح وفلفل ابيض*

*2-* *تقلى الكفتة جيدا*

*3-* *يفرم الشبنت*

*4- تأخذين بايركس:*

*تصفين فيه الحمسة*
*ثم الكفتة*
*الصلصة
 الشبنت*

*5-*  *تغطى بالقصدير ويوضع البايركس بالفرن إلى ان يتجانس ( 10 دقايق تقريبا)*





*منـــقول*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أكلة شهية وسهلة وخفيفة وأيضا سريعة بارك الله فيك أم علي .
هل من مزيد !!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفيك بارك الله، إن شاء الله هناك المزيد مع الأخوات

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
طريقة تذويب الشوكلاتة كالآتي : 
**

1) استخدام بخار الماء ، و هي من أبسط الطرق في تذويب الشّوكولاته حيث يتم إحضاء وعاء كبير و نضع فيه لماء ثم نتركه يغلي .

2) نقوم بتقطيع الشّوكولاتة لقطع متوسطة و يتم وضعها في وعاء له يد و أقل حجماً من الوعاء الذي فيه ماء و يتم وضعه بحيث يلامس البخار قاع الوعاء الذي فيه الشوكولاته من الأسفل .

 و بذلك يكتسب حرارة و بواسطة هذه الحرارة يذوب و مع التحريك المستمر يتم تذويبة أسرع .*





منــقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أصابع الدجاجالمقادير :
2صدر دجاج مطهي بدون عظم أو جلد
 كوب بطاطس مسلوقة ومهروسة 
ملح وفلفل 
كوب دقيق 
بيضة مخفوقة 
كوب كورن فليكس مطحون

الطريقة :
افرمي الدجاج حتى يصبح ناعم ثم يخلط بالبطاطس المهروسة ويتبل الخليط بالملح والفلفل
حتي يتجانس الخليط 
يسخن الفرن لدرجة حرارة 170 ثم يشكل الخليط على هيئه صوابع ثم يوضع في الدقيق ثم البيض ثم الكورن فيلكس 
تصف الأصابع في صينية وتوضع بالفرن لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم تترك لتبرد وتقدم مع السلطة

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> أصابع الدجاجالمقادير :
> 2صدر دجاج مطهي بدون عظم أو جلد
>  كوب بطاطس مسلوقة ومهروسة 
> ملح وفلفل 
> كوب دقيق 
> بيضة مخفوقة 
> كوب كورن فليكس مطحون
> 
> الطريقة :
> ...


بارك الله فيكِ ، هذه الطريقة نستخدمها في وجود بقايا طعام من الدجاج فنعيد استخدامه بهذه الطريقة فيصبح وجبة جديدة ، فكرة جيدة ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

لقمة القاضي
المقادير:
2 كوب دقيق 
 نص كوب نشا 
 رشة ملح 
 ملعقة كبيرة سكر 
 ملعقة كبيرة خميرة 
 3 ملاعق زيت 
 كوب ونص ماء دافئ
 
الطريقة :
اولانعمل الشيرة ونتركها تبرد 
 ثم نبدأ بعمل لقمة القاضي ...
 نخلط المقادير الجافة 
 نضع الزيت والماء ونعجنها حتى تصبح مطاطة شوية في ايدينا 
 نتركها من نصف الى ثلاثة ارباع ساعة تخمر 
 نعجنها خفيف بايدينا ونسخن الزيت الغزير ونحمره بالطريقة المعروفة لتحمير لقمة القاضي 
 نحمرها على مرتين لتعطينا افضل نتيجة يعني نحمر اول مرة حتى تصفر قليلآ ونخرجها من الزيت ونحمر الباقي 
 ثم نرجع لاول دفعة حمرنها ونحمرها مرة تانية لمن يحبها مقرمشة 
 نخرجها من الزيت على الشيرة الباردة ونتركها بالشيرة لدقائق حتى تتشرب جيدا

 الشيرة :
3 كوب سكر 
 كوب ونص  ماء 
 ربع كوب عسل جلوكوز 
 عصرة ليمون 
 نقلب السكر مع الماء ونضعه على النار واول مايغلي نضع الجلكوز والليمون  ونتركهم يغلوا 5 دقائق ونطفي النار ونتركه يبرد قبل عمل لقمة القاضي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

بيض بالكاري

المقادير:

1 بصل
2 طماط
1 فلفل حار
معجون طماط
زيت
كاري
كركم
ملح
بيض مسلوق
كزبرة


الطريقة:

نضع البصل مع 2 طماط والفلفل الحار بالخلاط، ثم يوضع بمقلاة فيها زيت ويحرك، ثم نضيف معجون الطماط والكاري والكركم والملح ثم بعد ذلك ربع كوب ماء ويحرك، ثم يضاف البيض المسلوق مقطع شرائح ثم يرش الكزبرة فوقه.*






منـــقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أكلة شهية ، مفيدة صحيا ، وسهلة التحضير .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

البدائل للمكونات الغير متوفرة في المطبخ 

_"_ _بديل حليب النستلة__"__
__حطي قشطة و عليها فنجانين سكر وحليب بودره وفانيلا اهم شي السكر يكونكثير وحركيها و حطيها ع الكيك طعمها روعة__.
**.__كأس حليب جاف + كأس سكر بودرة + بيالة ماء و3 جبن كيري__"

__ضعيهم بالخلاط لتكتشفي أنك صنعت حليب مركزبكل سرعة وسهولة ومقاديره غالبا تكون متوفرة__


__"_ _بديل البسكويت__ "__
__استخدمي_ _الكورن فلكس و اطحنيه__
__أو_ _التوست او الصامولي بعد ازالة القشره الخارجيه شرط تبليله بحليب محلا عشان يعطي طعم حلو__
 أو_ _استخدام_ _الكيك بدل البسكوت__


__"_ _بديل الدقيق و السميد__ "__

__حطي شوفان و حتطلع لذيذه وفكره جديده__

__"_ _بديل القشطة__ "__
__استخدمي3 اكواب ماء + 2 كوب حليب بودره__ + سكر__+3__ ملاعق دقيق + ملعقه ماء ورد__

__الطريقه__
__نذوب الحليب البودره في ماء ثم نضيف الدقيق+ السكر نضع المزيج في قدر على_ _النار متوسطه مع التحريك المستمر عندما يغلى المزيج نضيف ماء الورد والزهر__مع التحريك حتى يشتد ثم نستخدمها في حشو القطايف والحلى عموما__
__
"_ _بديل القشطة في البسبوسة__ "__

__ممكن تستبدلي القشطة اللي في البسبوسة بلبن زبادي__

__"_ _بديل الكريمة الحامضة__ "_ _

__نصف علبة زبادي واضيف عليها نصف علبة قشطة وتعطينا نفس النتيجة__
__
__"_ _بديل البهارات__ "__

__حمصي شوي كزبره ناشفه مع كمون وقرفه واطحنيهم__


__بديل الكاتشب__
__لنقع لحوم المشاوي او حتى للاكل مع البطاطا__

__كوب صلصة و نصف كوب سكر و ملعقتين خل__


__"_ _بديل الزبادي__ "__

__حليب دافيء مضافل كل كوب ملعقة خل او عصير ليمون__


__"_ _بديل الدريم ويب__ "__

__علبة قشطة + ملعقتين سكر + ملعقتين زبدة +ويخلط على النار الى ان يذوب السكر__

__"_ _بديل الكريمة__ "__
__زبدة مخفوقة مع حليب كامل الدسم__
__أو__خفقي قشطه وزيديها حليب واستخدميها
__
__"_ _بديل المايونيز__ "__
__في الخلاط__ :__
__بيضة واحدة + ثلاث ملاعق كبيره خل + ملح ملعقةصغيرة + ثوم حسب الرغبه__ ..
__توضع بالخلاط إلى أن تتجانس ثم يصب الزيت بالتدريج ملعقة ملعقة إلى أن يثقل قوامها__ 
__وتصبح كقوام المايونيز تماما__ ..

__"_ _بديل للبيكنج باودر__ "__
__كل ملعقة صغيرة منه تستبدل ب ربع ملعقة بيكربونات الصودا مخلوطة مع نصف كوب_ _من اللبن_ _

__"_ _بديل الكابتشينو "
__حطي كوب نسكافيه + ملعقه ونص صغيره كوفي ميت__ +كوب_ _حليب سايل + سكر حسب الرغبه_ _
__اخلطيهم بالخلاط جيدا و__تمتعي بالطعم والرغوة_ _الدبل_

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> البدائل للمكونات الغير متوفرة في المطبخ


هذه المشاركة المفيدة توضع في الملاحظات في حالات الطوارىء نحتاج للبدائل.. فجزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
شراب الشوفان الساخن

المقادير:
نصف لتر حليب طازج
4 ملاعق شوفان كويكر
سكر حسب الرغبة
رشة هيل ناعم
فستق شرايح للزينة

الطريقة:
يطحن الشوفان  
نضع الحليب والسكر في قدر على النار إلى أن يغلي
نضيف إليه الشوفان المطحون والهيل
ونحركها لمدة 5 دقائق ونطفىء النار.
نسكبه في كوب التقديم نزينه بالفستق الشرايح
*






منقول بتصرف

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> شراب الشوفان الساخن
> 
> المقادير:
> نصف لتر حليب طازج
> 4 ملاعق شوفان كويكر
> سكر حسب الرغبة
> رشة هيل ناعم
> فستق شرايح للزينة
> ...


بارك الله فيك ، وبنفس المقادير والطريقة نصنع مشروب السحلب ولكن بإبدال الشوفان بالسحلب .
 ولكن الفرق أن الشوفان مغذي ولا يعمل علي زيادة الوزن ، أما السحلب فحدث ولا حرج عن زيادة الوزن .... ابتسامة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

-ابتسامه- إليكِ شراب الورد الساخن حالي لا يحتاج إلا لمقدار بسيط من السكر، فأجواء الشتاء تحتاج لمثل هذه المشروبات الساخنة، وخاصة عند اجتماع النسوة في خيمة البر، مع سماع حديث العجائز الممتع...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*شراب الورد الساخن**المقادير:**
نصف لتر حليب طازج
ربع كاس شراب الورد المركز
مقدار بسيط من السكر
ملعقة صغيرة مليئة نشا يذاب في نصف كاس صغير ماء
فستق مبشور


**الطريقة:**
نخلط الحليب وشراب الورد المركز ونضعه على النار إلى أن يغلي.
نضيف إليه النشا المذاب في الماء نحرك إلى أن يثقل
الشراب نسكبه في كوب التقديم 
ونضع الفستق المبشور ويقدم.*






منقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> -ابتسامه- إليكِ شراب الورد الساخن حالي لا يحتاج إلا لمقدار بسيط من السكر، فأجواء الشتاء تحتاج لمثل هذه المشروبات الساخنة، وخاصة عند اجتماع النسوة في خيمة البر، مع سماع حديث العجائز الممتع...


الله المستعان ... خيمة البر في هذا الجو، أسعد الله أوقاتكم بالخير دائما .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للفائدة :


IMG_0721.JPG

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاك الله خيرا أم علي فكنت من وقت قريب لا أتقن التفريق بينهم فتمييز الشكل مهم جدا  لأن الرائحة تتشابه .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان المبارك أقدم لكم ملف متكامل عن تفريز الأطعمة للأستفادة من وقتك للعبادة في هذا الشهر المبارك 
وهذا الموضوع مجموع من عدة منتديات 

تجليد مواد الطعام وتجميدها 

يعتبر  تجليد الأطعمة من أسهل طرق حفظ الطعام وللاستفادة من قسم التجميد في  الثلاجة يجب أن يوضع فيه الطعام المحضر والمغطى بطريقة صحيحة 
· يجب أن يحفظ الطعام في أكياس ضد الرطوبة وتكون خالية تماما م الهواء لئلا يجف الطعام وتزول نكهته ، ولئلا يسلب نكهة طعام آخر بقربه
· أكياس  النايلون المتينة هي جيدة لحفظ معظم أنواع الطعام ، وبعد وضع الطعام فيها  يجب أن يسحب الهواء منها ثم تسد بإحكام حتى لا يدخل لها الهواء
· العلب  المصنوعة من البلاستيك هي ممتازة لحفظ الفاكهة ، الخضر ، الأطعمة المطبوخة  ، الصلصات ، والسوائل . وعند حفظ السوائل يجب أن تترك مسافة سنتيمتر واحد  في علبة أو وعاء سعته كوبان ونصف الكوب وذلك احتياطا من تمدد السوائل 
· المعجنات  والحلويات والفطائر وأي طبق يراد تسخينه مرة أخرى يمكن تجميده في أطباق  مصنوعة من الصفيح أو ورق الألمنيوم وورق الألمنيوم مفيد جدا في تغليف  الأطعمة التي يصعب تغليفها جيدا كقطع اللحم الكبيرة 

 السمك ..
لا يجلد  السمك إلا إذا كان طازجا فعلا بقطع السمك الكبير لشرائح ثم تغلف كل شريحة  بمفردها قبل وضعها في صندوق من البلاستيك أو في ورقة الألمنيوم
أطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ السمك هي :
السمك الأبيض 6 أشهر
السردين والقريدس 3 أشهر
أطباق السمك المطبوخة 3 أشهر

 الخضر ..
يرى الخبراء  انه من الأفضل سلق الخضر قبل تجميدها لكي تحتفظ بنكهتها ، ولتجميد الإعشاب  الطازجة تغسل وتجفف وتربط في حزم صغيرة وتوضع في أكياس من النايلون ثم تسد  أو تغلق بإحكام 
وأطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الخضر هي شهر واحد

 اللحوم والدواجن ..
لتجليد  شرائح لحم العجل أو الضأن أو قطع الهامبرجر ، تلف كل قطعة بالورق المشمع  الخاص باللحم أو بورق الألمنيوم والمدة المطلوبة لتذويب كل قطعة مجلدة هي  ساعة أو ساعتين .
أما قطع  اللحم الكبيرة النيئة المجلدة فتحتاج مدة 24 ساعة في القسم السفلي من  الثلاجة لتذوب أما إذا جلدت الدواجن وهي صحيحة فيجب أن تفرغ قبل ذلك ولا  يحشى الطير قبل التجليد

وأطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الدواجن واللحم هي :
الضأن والبقر 2- 3 أشهر
العجل 3- 4 أشهر
لحوم متنوعة 1- 2 شهران 
اللحم المفروم والنقانق 1 – 2 شهران
أطباق اللحم المطبوخة 2- 3 أشهر


 الفاكهة ..
تستبعد الفاكهة المرضوضة أو الغير ناضجة والناضجة كثيرا 
أما الفاكهة  الطرية كالتوت والفريز فيمك تجليدها مع السكر الجاف أو مع الشراب أو بدون  سكر في صينية كبيرة أما الفاكهة الكبيرة فتنزع منها البذور وتقشر قبل  التجليد 

وأطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الفاكهة هي :
الفاكهة مع السكر ( المحلاة بالسكر ) 12 شهرا
الفاكهة المهروسة أو بدون سكر 3 أشهر 

 الألبان و الأجبان والبيض ..
الكريما الكثيفة والزبدة و المارجرين والدهن يمكن تجليده بسهولة .
الجبنة الجامد تتجلد بسهولة أما الجبنة الطرية فيستحسن عدم تجليدها 
البيض لا  يجلد في قشرته بل يكسر ويخفق قليلا مع نصف ملعقة صغيرة من الملح لكل بيضتين  .ويمكن تجليد بياض البيض وصفاره كل على حدة . وعندئذ يضاف الملح لصفار  البيض .
واطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الالبان والاجبان :
البيض والزبدة الحلوة 6 أشهر
الكريما الكثيفة والبوظة والزبدة المالحة 3 أشهر
الجبنة ( الصحيحة والمبشورة ) 6 أشهر

 المعجنات والعجين ..
تعجن  العجينة التي تحتوي على الخميرة مرة واحدة قبل أن ترتفع ( أو تخمر ) ثم  توضع في كيس نايلون كبير مدهون بالزبدة ثم يربط الكيس ويجلد
أما العجينة  والحلويات الكثيرة الدهن فهي تتجلد بسهولة . وتحضر الفطيرة ( الباي )إذا  كانت من النوع المحشو بالفاكهة وتدهن ببياض البيض ثم تجلد قبل أن تخبز في  الفرن 
وأطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ المعجنات :
عجين الخبز 10 أيام
عجينة الحلويات المخبوزة 6 أشهر
عجينة الحلويات 9 أشهر
الفطيرة ( الباي ) بالفاكهة ( غير مخبوزة ) 4- 6 أشهر

 الخبز والجاتوه ..
الخبز الطازج يجب أن يترك جانبا ليبرد قبل أن يجلد
ويمكن حفظه في قسم التجليد مدة 6 أشهر ويفقد نكهته إذا حفظ مدة أطول 
يغلف الجاتوه بورق النايلون أو ورق المشمع ثم يوضع في علب كرتون 
الجاتوه المزين بخليط الزبدة والسكر يمكن تجليده ويفضل تجليد هذا النوع من الجاتوه قبل تغليفه بورق النايلون أو المشمع 
وأطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الخبز والجاتوهات :
الخبز 2 – 6 أشهر
الجاتوه 2 – 6 أشهر
الجاتوه المزين 2 شهران

 الصلصات والحساء وخلاصة الحساء ..
يجلد الحساء والخلاصة والصلصات بسرعة فوق ماء مثلج ثم تنزع طبقة الدهن عن سطح الحساء 
تضاف التوابل والكريما إلى الحساء قبل التقديم فقط
أطول مدة ممكنة لحفظ الحساء وخلاصته والصلصات هي 4 أشهر

 الأطعمة التي لا ينبغي تجميدها وتجليدها ..
الأطعمة التي لا ينجح تجليدها هي خضر السلطة : الخيار ، الخس ، البندورة ، البطاطا النيئة ، والكوسة ... الخ
والفاكهة التي لا يصلح تجليدها هي الافوكادو والموز الذي يسود لونه والأجاص الذي يفقد نكهته 
أما الحليب الطازج والكريمة واللبن الزبادي فيتكتل إذا جلد وكذلك الكاسترد
وأما المايونيز وكل الصلصات التي يدخل البيض في صنعها فلا تجلد لأنها تتكتل 
كذلك من المستحسن عدم تجليد الأطعمة المقلية لأنها لتصبح جافة وعسيرة المضغ .
أما بياض البيض المسلوق فيصبح كالجلد ، والجللو ( ألجيلي ) يفقد نكهته 
ويحذر من تجليد المياه الغازية او المشروبات الغازية لأنها تنفجر 

 التذويب ..
كل الأطعمة – ماعدا الخضر النيئة – يجب أن تترك لتذوب تدريجيا في القسم السفلي من الثلاجة أو في المطبخ 
أما اليخاني والفطائر ( الباي ) والأطباق كالقرنبيط بالحليب فيمكن أن تؤخذ من فسم التجليد في الثلاجة وتوضع مباشرة في الفرن .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فوائد نافعة في تفريز الطعام، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وجزاكِ مثله أخيتي الحبيبة ، فالدال على الخير كفاعله .. ابتسامة .

----------


## ريهام قنديل

*أكلات رمضان 2017 , طريقة عمل طبق أرز بالخضار وجبة متكاملة*  , طبق الأرز واحد من الأطباق الرئيسية على السفرة المصرية ، اليوم من خلال  موقعنا و موقعكم الحياة قد أعددنا لك ِ طبق الأرز و لكن بطريقة جديدة ،  حيث جعلنا منه طبقا ً متكامل العناصر الغذائية غني بالفيتامينات المختلفة ،  كما انه طبق إقتصادي ، خالي من البروتين الحيواني لمن يفضلون الغذاء  النباتي ، حيث أعددنا لك ِ طبق الأرز بالخضار .  
 * أولا ً المكونات و المقادير :ـ*  كوبان من الأرز و الذي يفضل أن يكون من الأرز المصري  ملعقتان من الزبد ، و يمكن استبداله بالزيت بنفس الكمية  ملعقتين من الزيت  قطع من *الدجاج* ، حسب الرغبة أيضا ً حيث يمكن الأستغناء عنها
  4 فصوص من الثوم  3 عيدان من البصل الأخضر  ثمرة واحدة من الجزر ، و التي يتم تقطيعها شرائح رفيعة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأحمر البارد ، و يتم تقطيعه إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأخضر غير الحار أيضا ُ و يقطع إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأصفر مقطع إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأخضر الحار ، حسب الرغبة و الذوق و يتم فرمه جيدا ً  كوب واحد من حبوب البازلاء  10 حبات من عش الغراب أو كمية حسب الرغبة مقطعة إلى أرباع  كمية من الملح و الفلفل الأسود المطحون حسب المذاق  ملعقة صغيرة من الأوريجانو و من *الكركم*  3 أكواب من المرق ، و الذي يمكن ان يستبدل بالماء  ملعقتين من البقدونس المفروم  
 * ثانيا ً طريقة الحضير و الإعداد :ـ*  بعد ان يتم غسل الأرز جيدا ً ، يتم نقعه في ماء مع ملح لمدة نصف ساعة  تقريبا ً ، و في إناء مناسب لطهي الأرز ، نضع الزبد (في حالة وجوده) و  الزيت ليتم تسخينهم على نار متوسطة ، ليضاف إليها قطع الدجاج (في حالة  الرغبة فيها) و يتم تقليبها حتى تكتسب لونا ً ذهبيا ً ، و يتم رفعها جانبا ً  .  ليضاف بعد ذلك ك ً من البصل و الثوم و الجزر و أنواع الفلفل المختلفة مع إستمرار التقليب حتى تكتسب ليونة و ينضج الخضار .  تضاف بعد ذلك حبوب البازلاء مع الملح و الفلفل الأسود *المطحون* و الكركم مع الأوريجانو ، و نعيد الدجاج مرة أخرى حتى يغلي القدر على نار متوسطة لمدة  لا تقل عن العشر دقائق .  ثم يتم إضافة المرق أو الماء حتى الغليان ، ليضاف بعد ذلك الأرز بعد تصفيته  من الماء جيدا ً ، بعد ان يغلي الخليط لمدة دقيقتين ، ننقل الخليط إلى  النار الهادئة ، مع تغطية الإناء لمدة نصف ساعة تقريبا ً ، أو حتى تمام نضج  الأرز .  يتم تقديم الأرز في طبق كبير ، و يتم تزيينه بالبقدونس المفروم .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *أكلات رمضان 2017 , طريقة عمل طبق أرز بالخضار وجبة متكاملة*  , طبق الأرز واحد من الأطباق الرئيسية على السفرة المصرية ، اليوم من خلال  موقعنا و موقعكم الحياة قد أعددنا لك ِ طبق الأرز و لكن بطريقة جديدة ،  حيث جعلنا منه طبقا ً متكامل العناصر الغذائية غني بالفيتامينات المختلفة ،  كما انه طبق إقتصادي ، خالي من البروتين الحيواني لمن يفضلون الغذاء  النباتي ، حيث أعددنا لك ِ طبق الأرز بالخضار .  
>  * أولا ً المكونات و المقادير :ـ*  كوبان من الأرز و الذي يفضل أن يكون من الأرز المصري  ملعقتان من الزبد ، و يمكن استبداله بالزيت بنفس الكمية  ملعقتين من الزيت  قطع من *الدجاج* ، حسب الرغبة أيضا ً حيث يمكن الأستغناء عنها
>   4 فصوص من الثوم  3 عيدان من البصل الأخضر  ثمرة واحدة من الجزر ، و التي يتم تقطيعها شرائح رفيعة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأحمر البارد ، و يتم تقطيعه إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأخضر غير الحار أيضا ُ و يقطع إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأصفر مقطع إلى مكعبات صغيرة  ثمرة واحدة من الفلفل الأخضر الحار ، حسب الرغبة و الذوق و يتم فرمه جيدا ً  كوب واحد من حبوب البازلاء  10 حبات من عش الغراب أو كمية حسب الرغبة مقطعة إلى أرباع  كمية من الملح و الفلفل الأسود المطحون حسب المذاق  ملعقة صغيرة من الأوريجانو و من *الكركم*  3 أكواب من المرق ، و الذي يمكن ان يستبدل بالماء  ملعقتين من البقدونس المفروم  
>  * ثانيا ً طريقة الحضير و الإعداد :ـ*  بعد ان يتم غسل الأرز جيدا ً ، يتم نقعه في ماء مع ملح لمدة نصف ساعة  تقريبا ً ، و في إناء مناسب لطهي الأرز ، نضع الزبد (في حالة وجوده) و  الزيت ليتم تسخينهم على نار متوسطة ، ليضاف إليها قطع الدجاج (في حالة  الرغبة فيها) و يتم تقليبها حتى تكتسب لونا ً ذهبيا ً ، و يتم رفعها جانبا ً  .  ليضاف بعد ذلك ك ً من البصل و الثوم و الجزر و أنواع الفلفل المختلفة مع إستمرار التقليب حتى تكتسب ليونة و ينضج الخضار .  تضاف بعد ذلك حبوب البازلاء مع الملح و الفلفل الأسود *المطحون* و الكركم مع الأوريجانو ، و نعيد الدجاج مرة أخرى حتى يغلي القدر على نار متوسطة لمدة  لا تقل عن العشر دقائق .  ثم يتم إضافة المرق أو الماء حتى الغليان ، ليضاف بعد ذلك الأرز بعد تصفيته  من الماء جيدا ً ، بعد ان يغلي الخليط لمدة دقيقتين ، ننقل الخليط إلى  النار الهادئة ، مع تغطية الإناء لمدة نصف ساعة تقريبا ً ، أو حتى تمام نضج  الأرز .  يتم تقديم الأرز في طبق كبير ، و يتم تزيينه بالبقدونس المفروم .


جزاكِ الله خيرا أخيتي ريهام طبق شهي وسريع ومفيد .

----------


## طويلبة

جزاك الله كل خير  فكرة رائعة  اللهم بارك توفر علينا عناء البحث في المواقع الاخرى

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم أخواتي

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي ، ونفع بكن كل محتاجة إلى مثل هذه الأفكار البسيطة والجديدة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قشد ملكي*

*المكونات:*
*علبة بسكويت دايجستيف مطحون*
*زبدة*
* تمر*
*علبة قشطة 

*
*الطريقة:*
*يذوب قالب الزبدة ونضع البسكويت مع التقليب ونضع التمر ونقلب.*
*ثم القشطة ونقلب على نار هادئة.*
*ثم يوضع في صحن التقديم مع القهوة العربية.*

----------


## شيماء بسا

*يعطيك**الف**الف**عافيه وانا جديدة معاكم فى المنتدى وكان لى سوال*
*هل البابريكا هى الشطة وما هى الاطعمة التى تستخدم فيها بهارات البابريكا
وجهود**أروع*
*ننتظر**مزيدكم*
*بشوووق*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

حياكِ الله شيماء بسا بيننا 
ونحن في انتظارا مشاركاتك النافعة وتفاعلك المثمر


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

البابريكا قد تكون حلوة أو حارة وهذا بحسب الفلفل المستخدم في تحضيرها، وهي نوع من التوابل اللذيذة تستخدم في تلوين الأرز ولتتبيل بعض الأطباق وتستخدم في الشوربة.


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

007B2BB8-EAE4-446B-9C61-556A7D1B294C.jpeg


920CCDCB-E4A1-4F8A-88D6-CE84F11CE027.jpeg


03827B8B-BFBA-4356-BFFA-2FDDBB31CCE4.jpeg



91DC64EE-3828-40D8-A46C-9FFE61D4549C.jpeg


6CCA2E02-E516-4EDB-9DEF-78F592DFF730.jpeg

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

​http://majles.alukah.net/t171506/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*........*

----------

